# Great potato/egg supper dish



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

This makes enough for 2


Spread approx 750g of colcannon - the Irish version - or Rumbledethumps, the Scots one!   (mashed creamed potatoes with a little green cabbage and/or onion mixed in) over a buttered shallow ovenproof dish - make 4 dips in the potatoes, then bake at 200°C, gas mark 6, for 10 minutes. Break an egg into each of the dips, season with sea salt and pepper and sprinkle all over with 80g grated Gruyere cheese. Return to the oven for 8-10 minutes, or until the eggs are softly set or cooked according to your taste.


----------



## msalper (Jul 27, 2005)

Colcannon is a mix that you wrote in pranthesis? If so, what are the amounts of potatoes, cabbage/onion? Thanks...


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

I do it by 'eye'....    about quarter cabbage/onion to potato.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 27, 2005)

What a great recipe Ishbel, sounds like a good one for my humters in Nov.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

It is rainy and a little cold today so this is what we are going to have for supper this evening!


----------



## Alix (Jul 27, 2005)

Rumbledethumps? Would that refer to your insides after eating the cabbage do you suppose? LMAO! Thanks Ishbel, this is cool.


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 27, 2005)

*Monk's Pie*

Ishbel, my husband loves a dish that his mom used to make which sounds very similar. Hers is called Monk's Pie. She'd just make enough mashed potatoes (using butter, salt, milk to mash) to spread into a large, shallow baking dish (lasagna size), make the little wells for the eggs, break six eggs into the wells, layer with thinly sliced tomatoes and top with grated cheddar cheese. It took awhile to bake, and I think she usually did it on 180 C which is, um, 350F (a guess) for at least 30 minutes. That, plus salads, fed 5 kids (four of whom were boys) and two adults rather economically. 

My husband will occasionally prepare this - I always found it a bit plain and would try to dress it up a bit, but he loves it that way, it's his all time comfort food. -Sandyj


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 27, 2005)

Sandy
It's been a family dish since I don't know when!  

Alix - Scottish rumbledethumps often has grated cheese in it as well as the onions and cabbage.  And I'm not sure whether the Scots pinched it off the Irish, or vice versa...  but it is good!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

Any dish that begins with .... first you make some colcannon can't be bad, eh Ishbel???


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, Michael - as I've said.... I'm willing to concede that the Scots dish is 'influenced' by the Irish....


----------

